# Clicking sound when I'm pedaling?



## myersv (May 28, 2012)

I have a mountain bike that I use for the road, and sometimes, when I'm pedaling, I hear this really annoying clicking sound. It's not _always_, but more often than not, I can hear it.

The forum doesn't let me upload this type of file, so I uploaded it here.

I'm considering replacing all of the bike's components since I bought them about 5 years ago, and I bought them used. But I wanted to check with you guys instead.

I've taken it to countless bike mechanics and nobody seems to know what it is.

Thanks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Could be nearly anything. Only way to know is to start taking parts off, cleaning and lubing them, and putting them back on (if still in good working order) or replacing them (if worn out).

I'm chasing some clicking on my own bike right now. Step 1 was to check my bottom bracket, so I removed my cranks, checked my bb bearings, greased what needed greasing, and reinstalled. My parts were fine, but clicking persisted. I can feel it in my right pedal. Next step was pedals. Yesterday I removed my pedals and checked the bearings (platform pedals, so no clipless interface, which is notoriously noisy) which were fine. Threads seemed a bit dry, so cleaned and greased and reinstalled. Going to ride this afternoon so I'll know then if that worked. Previously, I have removed and cleaned my seatpost, as well as the saddle clamp area (both areas where creaking/clicking noises commonly originate).

Diagnosis of these noises is time consuming and shops aren't going to spend hours on it when the actual fix is super cheap. People usually aren't happy about paying shop labor rates for diagnosis for something like this. So your best bet is to DIY or pony up for an overhaul, where they're just going to pull everything off, clean and lube, and reinstall (unless your stuff is worn out and trashed, at which point they're going to recommend replacement...and at 5yrs old, I'm going to bet some of your stuff is).


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

In this order of cheap stuff first:

This first one Is very common especially if you like to mash hard and climb stuff.
Check your chain ring bolts.
BUY a chainring nut/bolt tool, very Inexpensive. (PARK TOOLS)
They must be Super clean on the insides and good and tight, they often work loose.
Remove and clean them, all surfaces, then re-Install with a dab of blue Loctite.

I'm addicted to climbs I find these noisy now and again 

Next check your saddle seat post,
Next your head set, stem and bars,
Then your pedals

Then measure your chain for stretch,,again get the Park Tool.
If the chain Is stretched the cassette should show some wear on the gears you ride in the most

Next check your crank for play or roughness,, With the chain OFF the chainring !


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

A fairly common one is the end of the FD cable hitting the crank arm...depending on the type of FD.


----------



## ooctrl (Aug 7, 2006)

A lot of good advice here. If you don't have the knowledge to start pulling pieces off your bike, there's a lot of videos on youtube on how to do it. Just take it step by step and eliminate possible causes. It's satisfying finding solutions to your own problems on your bike. I like mine quiet as possible in the woods and pull of parts here and there to clean, lube and reinstall. It just comes with the territory.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

BBB-3 Big Blue Book of Bicycle Repair - 3rd Edition | Park Tool

and a few basic bike specific tools can do much,,,

Or,,,,

You can pay your local bike shop $60-$90 per hour plus parts...

These two wheeled non motorized toys we ride are not Formula 1 cars...


----------



## axnels2 (May 23, 2017)

to me it sounds like a loose seat clamp. Do you have a kick stand on that bike? Perhaps its loose and hitting your cranks.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

myersv said:


> I've taken it to countless bike mechanics and nobody seems to know what it is.


I don't beleive you.


----------



## axnels2 (May 23, 2017)

Talking to them, or have them look at your bike for a fee? Any decent tech can solve noise problems within 15 minutes or so. bikes are not that complex!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Check if your pedals are tight. The most common cause of "clicking" I have seen is loose pedals. If it clicks when you pedal seated buy not when you are standing, then its your seat or seatpost. 

Cheers
Abel


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Just got back from my ride. Fresh grease on the pedal spindles made the bike dead silent (except for my Hope hubs). No creaks or ticks or anything. Sometimes, the answer is super cheap and super easy. Sometimes not.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Could be a jockey wheel on the derailleur as well. I'm having that issue as I slightly tweaked the cage. It still shifts perfectly and without being adjusted to an extreme so I'm running it. Annoying when on a paved surface though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

